# [ET] Eesti gentoo kasutajad?

## step

kas Eestist on kah keegi selle äbri sisse astunud ?  

kas ka kusagil gentoo teemalist irc kanalit (eesti) on olemas?

----------

## Gorm_the_Red

Ämber? Ei tundu küll olevat. Kasutan teist juba paar kuud ja olen rahul. Ei kipu küll enam RH juurde tagasi  :Smile: 

----------

## step

see oli esimene appikarje (ic)  ja mõned päevad hiljem hakkas mulle asi nii meeldima, et nüüd ainult seda kasutangi.  (juba 5 kuud)

----------

## pter

ka siin yks rahulolevalt istub yks jalg selles panges  :Wink: 

eks installeerimine kole aegan6udev ole, aga tulem on ka parajalt m6nus  :Razz: 

----------

## antik

Võttis alguses ikka kolm päeva aega, enne, kui asi korralikult käima sain. Kõik ikka täielikult oma vead ja näpukad. Aga installeerimise dokumentatsioon võiks ikkagi nati konkreetsem olla- mõnes kohas tekitab segadust n: stage 2 ja stage3 üleminekud.

----------

## step

keda huvitab siis võib ka minut.ee irc kanalist läbi astuda (2u.ircworld.org #minut.ee).

minut'is avaldati arvamust, et Eesti kasutajaid võiks kuidagi kokku koondada. 

siis oleks ka neil elu lihtsam kellel keelega probleeme.

kui seda rahvast aga hulgi siis võiks forums.gentoo.org alla eraldi "Estonia" rubriigi teha ;)

----------

## Gorm_the_Red

 *step wrote:*   

> keda huvitab siis võib ka minut.ee irc kanalist läbi astuda (2u.ircworld.org #minut.ee).
> 
> minut'is avaldati arvamust, et Eesti kasutajaid võiks kuidagi kokku koondada. 
> 
> siis oleks ka neil elu lihtsam kellel keelega probleeme.
> ...

 

Vaatab. Pole küll ircu kasutaja eriti.

 *step wrote:*   

> kui seda rahvast aga hulgi siis võiks forums.gentoo.org alla eraldi "Estonia" rubriigi teha 

 

Ja kui seda rahvast pole, siis tuleb inimesi Gentoosse konvertida (käime ukse tagant ukse taha nagu jehoovatunnistajad  :Twisted Evil:  ).

----------

## rluk

möllan ka selle installiga siin nagu mingi idikas ...ehh tegelt ju olengi.

vähemalt lõbus on, eks näis kas tööle ka saan :D

see jehoova tunnistajate värk igati abiks :P

üks peksab ukse peal mingit segast, teine kargab sisse ja teeb

kiirelt nagu välk ja pauk installi ära :P (mul 350mhz k6-2 ainult 10+10h boostrappi ja emerge worldi teep :D)

----------

## amd

kasutan gentoo'd juba eelmise aasta oktoobrist saadik ja enamasti olen ise oma ämbrite syydlane, kuid gentoo'ga olen rahul  :Wink: 

Kahjuks saaksin ircuda ainult n2dalavahetustel... kui kodus j2lle oma kiire kaabli taga istuksin... long live the poor students  :Wink: 

Aga see ircu idee on ypriski hea m9te... p2ris #linux.ee kanalisse ei ole ma julenud ennast lolliks tegema minna   :Cool: 

----------

## antik

 *amd wrote:*   

> kasutan gentoo'd juba eelmise aasta oktoobrist saadik ja enamasti olen ise oma ämbrite syydlane, kuid gentoo'ga olen rahul . p2ris #linux.ee kanalisse ei ole ma julenud ennast lolliks tegema minna  

 

Jah, nende debiani fännidega ei jõua lihtsalt vaielda...  :Laughing: 

----------

## amd

v9i siis i-am-mr-redhat people...   :Laughing: 

----------

## rluk

no siiski oma kanali jaoks meid ike vist tiba vähevõitu? :P

----------

## sn4ip3r

kui oma kanali jaoks on vähevõitu, siis võiks mõnes teises kanalis, mis teemasse sobib käia, ei tahaks kyll reklaamimehena käituda, aga #estprogramming IrcWorld serveris sisaldab minu andmetel vähemalt 3-4 gentoo kasutajat  :Razz: 

^ mõne kuu jooksul on see hinnang kasvanud >10 peale.

serverite aadressid on:

delfi.ircworld.org

zone.ircworld.org

spawn.ircworld.org

ja IPv6 kasutajatele (ntx. minule)

irc6.aghor.net <-- see vist on nüüdseks kahjuks maha võetud:(

[edit]

uuendasin teatud infot.Last edited by sn4ip3r on Sat Jan 17, 2004 10:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## antik

 *sn4ip3r wrote:*   

> kui oma kanali jaoks on vähevõitu, siis võiks mõnes teises kanalis, mis teemasse sobib käia, ei tahaks kyll reklaamimehena käituda, aga #estprogramming IrcWorld serveris sisaldab minu andmetel vähemalt 3-4 gentoo kasutajat 
> 
> serverite aadressid on:
> 
> delfi.ircworld.org
> ...

 

Tegelikult olen rohkem Slackware ja FreeBSD tegelane aga Gentool paistab olevat tulevikku. Igatahes foorumid on siin vägevad. Linuxi listid on küll eestis välja suremas. Kõlab võibolla imelikult, kuid ma pole kunagi oma elu jooksul üheski irc-s käinud.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sn4ip3r

antik, sa mainisid ühes foorumi teemas, et sind lasti mingi sysadmini koha pealt lahti ja töötad nüüd mingis linuxi firmas, millises ?

----------

## sn4ip3r

 *antik wrote:*   

> ...ma pole kunagi oma elu jooksul üheski irc-s käinud.  

 

Mingis mõttes on sul väga vedanud, sest irc'st satub kergesti nii sõltuvusse, et see hakkab muud kasulikku tööd segama, samas, seda teades, kasutan ma ikka irc'd edasi (õnneks istun ainult selles eelpool mainitud kanalis, mistõttu ajakulu pole liiga suur).

----------

## antik

 *sn4ip3r wrote:*   

> antik, sa mainisid ühes foorumi teemas, et sind lasti mingi sysadmini koha pealt lahti ja töötad nüüd mingis linuxi firmas, millises ?

 

----------

## kuits

Kasutan gentood umbes 5 kuud ning ei kavatse distrot vahetada.

Kui Eestis gentoo ringkond laieneb v6iks hakata t6sisemalt m6tlema gentoo (rsync) mirrori peale..?

Lihtsalt huvi p2rast tahaks teada, et mis GENTOO_MIRRORit keegi kasutab?

Ise kasutan gentoo.linux.no'd; s6ltuvalt p2evast tulevad asjad alla umbes 1MB/sec.

----------

## antik

 *kuits wrote:*   

> Kasutan gentood umbes 5 kuud ning ei kavatse distrot vahetada.
> 
> Kui Eestis gentoo ringkond laieneb v6iks hakata t6sisemalt m6tlema gentoo (rsync) mirrori peale..?
> 
> Lihtsalt huvi p2rast tahaks teada, et mis GENTOO_MIRRORit keegi kasutab?
> ...

 

ftp.estpak.ee-s on minuteada gentoo mirror.

----------

## Gorm_the_Red

Tänud! Ma ei teadnudki seda estpaki mirrorit. Ega keegi ei tea eestisisest failide serverit? Praegu kasutan ftp.sunet.se -d (mul on mingi ettekujutus, et Rootsi peaks üpris jäme kaabel minema) aga too on teinekord koormatud.

----------

## Strom

märgin ka ära, et olen siin  :Razz: 

----------

## antik

 *Strom wrote:*   

> märgin ka ära, et olen siin 

 

Eestikeelset foorumit meil vist küll ei tule  :Confused: 

Vähevõitu seda rahvast...

Ja ma kah juba FreeBSD-le üle kolinud...

----------

## zpeed

Ma ka mitmendat kuud juba gentoo'd kasutan. Kui installeerimise vaevad välja arvata siis jube hea distro ikka.  :Smile: 

Aga mingi IRC kanal võiks tõesti olla eesti gentoo kasutajatele.

----------

## asoo

Mingi 10 kuud gentoo kasutaja staatust on täis. 

Installimisega ka nagu mingit probleeme ei olnud, kui keeleoskus välja arvata. Portage ruulib täiega.   :Very Happy: 

Ega sellel eesti keelel eriti tulevikku ole, sest nii on kasutajaete ring ikka liiga väike, et sellest kasu oleks.

----------

## step

jah ... Joined: 16 May 2002 ... pole paha ;) 

minu arus on asi meeletu sammu 1.5 aastaga teinud. 

nüüd pole muud oodata kui mingi "tasuline" trikk mütsist välja tõmmatakse. 

;) 

LiveCD'd poole on kah kõva samm tehtud. 

Kasuta seda, kui ei viitsi mitu päeva oodata (nõrgem CPU jne) 

ja nagu enne mainitud, võid sealt irc kanalist läbi hüpata kui väga abi vaja.

cheers!

----------

## crach

m6mm, m2rgib ka et gentoo user 15 kuud olnud  :Wink: 

----------

## ponier

nujah, tõstan siis ka käe püsti, et sparc64 platvormil (Ultra10) asi ilusasti käima joostud ja ise ülirahul oma saavutusega   :Laughing: 

----------

## symbio

khmkhm... korra lasin omal gentoo peale.. kuid "teatud olude" p2rast pidin selle eemalda... esimesel v6imalusel lasen selle uuesti peale ...  :Smile: 

gentoo portage omab k6vasti imo  :Smile: 

--- edit ---

gentoo linux 1.4 tglt jooxeb mu serveri peal... atm on kyll kastiga probleeme.. p6hjuseid nimetama ei akka .. kuid mudu on asi bsfh.pri.ee domeeni all :p (amd k6-2 500mhz, 160mbram, 5gb hdd)   

--- edit ---

jees.. sain omale nyyd rohkem m2lu, nyyd on 384mb :> ja asi t88tab ilusti .. + fixed 1 typo in my post :pLast edited by symbio on Fri Feb 06, 2004 5:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cbr

Raske on temaga. Aga samas tore kah. Pmst esimene Linux, mis mul normaalselt tööle on hakanud/saadud. Pooli asju(haha.. enamikke pigem) ma veel ei jaga aga küll ma õpin  :Cool: 

----------

## bllah

Pikalt-pikalt kasutaja olnud. Tubli 1.5 nädalat.

Viimane tõsisem kokkupuude linuxiga oli RH6 - maadlesin tollega paar kuud ja saatsin siis pikalt. Pärast seda olen aeg-ajalt mõne suse elik mandrake installinud, aga nonde toores vorm oli mu jaoks alati liiga kohmakas.

Gentood panin masinasse ligi nädala. Esiteks, ei võtnud korduvalt piisavalt tõsiselt korraldust juhendit korrektselt jälgida, teiseks... nforce2. Kolmandaks, kui alates MSDOS 5.0'st Microsofti toodete taga istunud, pole reavahetus eriti lihtne (näiteks 'cd..' probleem). Võrreldes eelnevatega on G aga veidralt, uh, _oma_.

Praegu jookseb WinXP kõrval 2.6.1 juba päris rahuldavalt. Jupp maad on veel õppida, aga loodan et suveks kirjutan grub.conf'i default=0 asemel default=1 :Wink: 

----------

## LU:TIK

siiamaani suse kasutanud, kuid vähe pinda käib see yastiga majandamine ja selle tervena hoidmine. gentool paistab asi kuidagi paindlikumalt lahendatud olevat või kuidas ? mis teeb gentoo nii heaks, nagu ta väidetavalt on ?

----------

## Gorm_the_Red

Mulle meeldib eelkõige USE flags. RH all ei pääsenud kuhugi sellest, et näiteks PHP tuli ise kompileerida. Muidu poleks paljud vajalikud asjad töötanud. Samas tähendas see tsentraalsest pakihaldusest loobumist. Gentoo puhul on USE-lipukestes kirjeldatud, mis võtmetega ma kompileerida tahan (kunagi tulevad loodetavasti ka pakipõhised USE-lipud). 

Teiseks muidugi seesama foorum. Kui see pidev poliitika/usu teemal flamemine kõrvale jätta siis üsna sõbralik koht. Eriti võrreldes eesti uudistegruppidega   :Wink: 

Mis puutub sellesse pidevasse ise kompileerimisse, siis oleks tõesti kewl kui binaarpakke rohkem oleks (gcc, glibc, xfree). Optimeerimine mind eriti ei koti, see ei anna nii suurt kiirusvõitu kui näiteks KDE asemel fluxboxi kasutamine.[/i]

----------

## intgr

Heh. Ütleks ka siis midagi, aga ei ole midagi öelda. Gentoo on hea.

----------

## sn4ip3r

 *Gorm_the_Red wrote:*   

> ...(kunagi tulevad loodetavasti ka pakipõhised USE-lipud). ...

 

Äkki täpsustaksid, mida sa selle all silmas pead? Juba praegu on ju paljudel pakkidel "USE-lipud", mida ühelgi teisel pole: /usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc

----------

## alari

Ohoo, siin rohkem eestlasi, kui arvasin.

Ise kolisin Gentoo peale aasta alguses, varem olin Slackware ja veits aega ka Debiani peal.Portage on väga tore, süsteem üldse on FreeBSD sarnane.

----------

## ShadowEE

Gentoo t6esti viirus  :Smile: 

Shadow@Estonian Empire    :Twisted Evil: 

Muide jehoovakate j2ljendamine oleks tore idee   :Rolling Eyes:   Ainult piibli asemel oleks kaasas kriminaalkoodeks.    :Cool: 

----------

## intgr

 *LU:TIK wrote:*   

> gentool paistab asi kuidagi paindlikumalt lahendatud olevat või kuidas ? mis teeb gentoo nii heaks, nagu ta väidetavalt on ?

 

Sellele küsimusele leiad vastuse About alt.

Nagu teistegi edukate noncommercial distrodega (Debianil APT, Slackware pkgtool) ja *BSD-l ports süsteem, on selle aluseks lihtne ja läbimõeldud package management, nimega Portage. See vastus hilines vist natuke.  :Smile: 

----------

## ShadowEE

Peale paari kuud tundub installi manual natike mitte-t2ielik. V6iks ikke olla esmakasutajale lihtsam. Ja n2idata v6iks ju 2ra ka lihtsustavad nippid. N2iteks miks on olemas Tab klahv Liinuxis ja mida kergemaks saad teha sellega. Ja, et alati pole vaja kasutada less nimelist funktsiooni - piisab kui vajutada Shift+PgUp  :Smile: 

Esmakasutajale tunduks asi nagu lihtsam - ja 2kki j22ks Gentoo juurde m6ni tegelane rohkem  :Smile: 

Tahaks seda ka ingliskeeles - installi rubriigis v2lja tuua - aga laiskus ei luba  :Razz: 

Ps. Gentoo teeb heaks veel see, et GPL -i iseloom on: Vaba l2htekood. Seega on Gentool lootust tasuta rubriigis just pysima j22da.

----------

## intgr

 *ShadowEE wrote:*   

> Peale paari kuud tundub installi manual natike mitte-t2ielik. V6iks ikke olla esmakasutajale lihtsam. Ja n2idata v6iks ju 2ra ka lihtsustavad nippid. N2iteks miks on olemas Tab klahv Liinuxis ja mida kergemaks saad teha sellega.

 

Tab klahvi ei olegi Linuxis olemas -- see on sinu klaviatuuril.  :Wink: 

Aga tõesti, mingi 'newbie guide' võiks olla, mis käsitleb informatsiooni selle kohta, kuidas Linuxis üldiselt asju teha ja hakkama saada, kaasaarvatud tab completioni kasutamist.

 *ShadowEE wrote:*   

> Ja, et alati pole vaja kasutada less nimelist funktsiooni - piisab kui vajutada Shift+PgUp 

 

See ei tööta kõikides terminalides samamoodi (näiteks mõni inimene võib oma installatsiooni üldse üle SSH, screeni all või coLinuxi konsoolis teha)

 *ShadowEE wrote:*   

> Ps. Gentoo teeb heaks veel see, et GPL -i iseloom on: Vaba l2htekood. Seega on Gentool lootust tasuta rubriigis just pysima j22da.

 

Ütle mulle mõni Linuxi distributsioon, mis ei oleks GPL-ed  :Smile: 

----------

## ShadowEE

Tasuliseks minemise all mõtlen seda - mis toimub näituseks Mandrakega ja RedHat -iga. Mitte küll tasuline, aga maksjate eelistamine. Mulle tundub, et Gentoo tegelased on veel viimased rüütlid   :Cool:   kes ei aja Linuxi asja ainult omakasu eesmärkidel. Tasuliseks nimetaks veel ntx. Lindows ja XandrOS nimelist asjandust - väidan, et tegemist on Linuxitega.

GPL -ist: Kus kohast saab maha tirida RedHat Enterprise lähtekat ? Põle nigu kohanud   :Wink:  Kuigi - kui mu vanainimese mälu mind ei peta olen Edonkey -s näinud Linuxite Enterprise versioone.

Mõtlemisainet: http://www.redhat.com/software/rhel/desktop/

eriti: 30-day trial of one Red Hat Desktop entitlement

Väkk   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## intgr

 *ShadowEE wrote:*   

> Tasuliseks minemise all mõtlen seda - mis toimub näituseks Mandrakega ja RedHat -iga. Mitte küll tasuline, aga maksjate eelistamine. Mulle tundub, et Gentoo tegelased on veel viimased rüütlid    kes ei aja Linuxi asja ainult omakasu eesmärkidel. Tasuliseks nimetaks veel ntx. Lindows ja XandrOS nimelist asjandust - väidan, et tegemist on Linuxitega.

 

Kõikide commercial distrode package managementid on nagunii fucked, ükski normaalne inimene ei ole nõus neid kasutama. Ainsad normaalsed distributsioonid ei ole kommertsid (Gentoo, Debian, Slackware). Debiani ja Gentoo package management on väga hästi välja mõeldud. Slackware'i ei ole ma proovinud, niiet ei oska kommenteerida. Isiklikult meeldib mulle rohkem Gentoo, sest APT-iga (Debiani packge management) on mul rohkem jamasid olnud, ja see ei ole ka nii paindlik, kui Gentoo oma.

 *ShadowEE wrote:*   

> GPL -ist: Kus kohast saab maha tirida RedHat Enterprise lähtekat ? Põle nigu kohanud   Kuigi - kui mu vanainimese mälu mind ei peta olen Edonkey -s näinud Linuxite Enterprise versioone.

 

Distributsioonil endal ei olegi lähtekoodi - distributsiooni mõte on see, et see ühendab kõik teised programmid läbi package enda managementi ja installatsiooni. Niiet Linuxi kernel on ikka kernel.org-ist, kuigi tihti pannakse sinna peale veel ka teisi vaba lähtekoodiga patche, mida saab tõmmata teistest kohtadest.

Kui distributsiooni eest peab raha maksma, siis makstakse ainult distributsiooni eest, mitte tarkvara eest, mida see endas sisaldab.

EDIT: Redhati puhul võib muidugi maksta ka tehnilise supporti eest.Last edited by intgr on Thu Sep 02, 2004 12:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alar_k

Tervist!

Olen kasutanud Gentood mitmetes serverites ja koduarvutites pea aasta aega. Paketihaldussüsteem on Gentool tõesti see kõige parem omadus.

Gentooga peab ka ettevaatlik olema, sest vahel võib teatud CFLAGS kombinatsioonidega süsteemi täitsa katkiseks muuta, nii et peaaegu mitte midagi enam ei kompileeru. Ons kellelgi veel nii juhtunud?

----------

## ShadowEE

Minul ainult genkerneliga mingi X kammajaa. Kui ma 2.6 kerneli lasen valmis compillida - ülesbootimisel: " synaptics reset failed" ja jookseb kokku. Käsitsi OK. 

Tegemist on siis Compaq Armada V300 -ga ja kasutan lisaks USB hiirt. Ja ntx. FrameBuffer disabled panna - siis teatab lihtsalt failed ja laseb üles bootida masinal. Ehk ei saa tähti normaal mõõtu panna. grub.conf failis segab vga=788

----------

## Gorm_the_Red

 *ShadowEE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> GPL -ist: Kus kohast saab maha tirida RedHat Enterprise lähtekat ? Põle nigu kohanud   Kuigi - kui mu vanainimese mälu mind ei peta olen Edonkey -s näinud Linuxite Enterprise versioone.
> 
> 

 

Mõtled seda?

ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/redhat/linux/enterprise/3/en/

Või midagi muud?

----------

## ShadowEE

 *ShadowEE wrote:*   

> Minul ainult genkerneliga mingi X kammajaa. Kui ma 2.6 kerneli lasen valmis compillida - uelesbootimisel: " synaptics reset failed" ja jookseb kokku. Kaesitsi OK. 
> 
> Tegemist on siis Compaq Armada V300 -ga ja kasutan lisaks USB hiirt. Ja ntx. FrameBuffer disabled panna - siis teatab lihtsalt failed ja laseb ueles bootida masinal. Ehk ei saa taehti normaal mootu panna. grub.conf failis segab vga=788

 

Asi tegelikult imelihtne PS2 hiir moodulina kompillida ja OK  :Smile: 

Kasutan USB hiirt enyway  :Smile: 

----------

## ShadowEE

 *ShadowEE wrote:*   

>  *ShadowEE wrote:*   Minul ainult genkerneliga mingi X kammajaa. Kui ma 2.6 kerneli lasen valmis compillida - uelesbootimisel: " synaptics reset failed" ja jookseb kokku. Kaesitsi OK. 
> 
> Tegemist on siis Compaq Armada V300 -ga ja kasutan lisaks USB hiirt. Ja ntx. FrameBuffer disabled panna - siis teatab lihtsalt failed ja laseb ueles bootida masinal. Ehk ei saa taehti normaal mootu panna. grub.conf failis segab vga=788 
> 
> Asi tegelikult imelihtne PS2 hiir moodulina kompillida ja OK 
> ...

 

Niisiis - l6puks lahenenud   :Very Happy: 

2004.2 installikal oli gentoo-dev-source mis hakkas t66le   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ShadowEE

Hohoo - vaatan, et esimene aasta hakkab kukkuma  :Razz: 

Muide - oskab keegi 2kki soovitada Linuxi jaoks l2pakat. Compaq IBM Siemens etc. ?

----------

## sn4ip3r

 *ShadowEE wrote:*   

> Hohoo - vaatan, et esimene aasta hakkab kukkuma 
> 
> Muide - oskab keegi 2kki soovitada Linuxi jaoks l2pakat. Compaq IBM Siemens etc. ?

 

Soovitada ei oska, aga ise kasutan desknote 556+ (1.5 dothan, 512, 60, 9700 mobility) k2rab gentooga h2sti igatahes:P

----------

## step

ma magasin oma tähtpäeva jälle maha.  :Embarassed:   (3 a) 

nüüd on kalendris asi kirjas  :Smile: 

----------

## ShadowEE

 *sn4ip3r wrote:*   

>  *ShadowEE wrote:*   Hohoo - vaatan, et esimene aasta hakkab kukkuma 
> 
> Muide - oskab keegi 2kki soovitada Linuxi jaoks l2pakat. Compaq IBM Siemens etc. ? 
> 
> Soovitada ei oska, aga ise kasutan desknote 556+ (1.5 dothan, 512, 60, 9700 mobility) k2rab gentooga h2sti igatahes:P

 

Tegelikult sai ostetud siis Compaq DVD kirjutajaga variant nx9020 -st. Väga hea, et Inteli video kasuks otsustasin. ByDefault olemas DRI  :Smile: 

( tasuta XP ka kaasas  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## sn4ip3r

 *ShadowEE wrote:*   

> Tegelikult sai ostetud siis Compaq DVD kirjutajaga variant nx9020 -st. Väga hea, et Inteli video kasuks otsustasin. ByDefault olemas DRI 
> 
> ( tasuta XP ka kaasas  )

 

DRI on olemas jah, aga kas see kiiruse poolest ati mobility 9700 v6i 9000'ga suudab v6istelda?

----------

## ArturTT

Ok esimene postitus siinses foorumis! (tegelt juba 8 kuud seda foorumit jälgitud,aga alles lähiajal sai konto siia tehtud).Loodan et te ei pahanda et sellise sisutühja postituse tegin!  :Rolling Eyes:  (Märge oli ju vaja endast maha jätta)  :Laughing: 

----------

## cbr

 *ArturTT wrote:*   

> Ok esimene postitus siinses foorumis! (tegelt juba 8 kuud seda foorumit jälgitud,aga alles lähiajal sai konto siia tehtud).Loodan et te ei pahanda et sellise sisutühja postituse tegin!  (Märge oli ju vaja endast maha jätta) 

 

Vaevalt, et keegi modedest su posti sisukusest või sisutusest aru saab, nii et pole muret  :Wink: 

----------

## tomk

Moved from Dustbin to Other Languages.

----------

## ShadowEE

Huhh - tuleb välja, et juba 3aastat gentooga äkitud  :Very Happy: 

Aastad lähevad ikke kiiresti  :Sad: 

----------

## enar

Gentoo kasutaja siis aastast 2004. Jookseb edukalt nii personaalses serveris, lauaarvutis kui ka läpakas. Pole mingit vajadust tundnud midagi muud isegi proovida.

----------

## step

Kasutan juba Mai 16, 2002  õõks...   :Smile: 

Eile toppisin selle kontoris uuele d830'ile peale.  Hea, et Dell oma läpakaid ilma OS'ita müüb.

----------

## step

ikka veel siin?

----------

## sn4ip3r

Siin  :Razz: 

----------

## SMHooligaN

Paar kuud nyyd "asja" kasutanud ja j22n ka vist gentoo ridadesse (ainult, et flashi videod jamavad)

----------

## kanja

Tekitaks ka liiklust natuke sellel teemal. Gentood olen jooksutatud hetkelise seisuga natuke üle nädala aga esmamulje oli korralik, et sai lauamasin ja kaks sülearvutit Gentoo alla viidud. Varasemalt sai päris pikka aega oldud Debiani all, enne seda proovitud ka Red Hat'i ja SuSe't, ja lühiajaliselt ka Lubuntut. Kuidagi kahju et Eesti Gentoo kommuun on kuidagi kokku kuivanud, isegi 2004 kettakrahhis kaduma läinud peeglit pole siiamaani tagasi toodud. Gentoost olen üsna kaua aega tagasi kuulnud aga millegipärast pole viitsinud uuridagi, millega tegemist. Kõige rohkem "hirmutas" vist kõige kompileerimine, binaarpakid olid tekitanud mugavustsooni  :Smile: 

----------

## ShadowEE

Hehee  :Smile:   Vaatan, et juba 10 aastat möödas sellest ilusast ajast. Mill sai alustatud.

Ja ikke n00b  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Leio

Pärast 12,5 aastat foorumis kasutaja omamist ja 215 postitust leidsin ka sellise tolmuse nurgakese esimest korda (viimane postitus pea aasta vana, kuid siiski kategooria esilehel...).

Et ma ka natuke kasutaja või midagi taolist 2002 detsembrist saati. Välja arvatud katsetamisest või tööalastest vajadustest (pigem deployment võtmes, oma töömasinad ka enamasti Gentoo peal olnud) pole muud sellest ajast olnud.

Varsti siis hakkab 13 aastat saama, ehk tuleb lisagi.

----------

